# Topics > Related topics > Events >  IEEE International Conference on Robotics and Automation

## Airicist

Organizer - IEEE Robotics and Automation Society 

youtube.com/@user-ec2yg4yd2b

ICRA 2023, May 29 – June 2, 2023, London, United Kingdom

icra2023.org

International Conference on Robotics and Automation on Wikipedia

ICRA 2022, May 23-27, 2022, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, USA

icra2022.org

facebook.com/IEEE.RAS.ICRA

twitter.com/ieee_ras_Icra

linkedin.com/company/ieee-ras-icra

ICRA 2021, May 30 – June 5, 2021, Xi’an International Convention and Exhibition Center, Xi’an, China and virtual

ICRA 2020, May 31 - August 31, 2020, online

icra2020.org

ICRA 2019, May 20 - 24, 2019, Montreal, Canada

icra2019.org

youtube.com/@user-jf4se5qe1n

facebook.com/icra2019

twitter.com/icra2019

ICRA 2018, May 21 – 25, 2018, Brisbane, Australia

ICRA 2017, May 29 – June 3, 2017, Singapore

icra2017.org

facebook.com/icra2017

twitter.com/ICRA2017

ICRA 2016, May 16 - 21, 2016, Stockholm, Sweden

icra2016.org

ICRA 2015, May 26 - 30, 2015, Seattle, Washington, USA

ICRA 2014, May 31 - June 7, 2014, Hong Kong, China

icra2014.com

----------


## Airicist

The state of the art in robotics - highlights from the ICRA 2015 conference 

Published on Apr 23, 2015




> The ICRA Conference is the largest robotics conference organized by the IEEE Robotics & Automation Society.

----------


## Airicist

ICRA 2015 Wednesday Plenary: One Robot for Every Task - Daniela Rus, MIT 

Published on May 27, 2015




> One Robot for Every Task - Daniela Rus, MIT
> Plenary - May 27th, 2015
> 
> Abstract: The digitization of practically everything coupled with advanced robotics promises a future with democratized use of machines and wide-spread customization. However, pervasive use of robots remains a hard problem. What are the gaps that can take us to a future where robots are common, they figure things out, they operate aware of each other, and they contribute to making the world a better place?
> In this talk I will discuss challenges toward pervasive use of robots and recent developments in customizing robots. What if we could automatically design, fabricate, and program robots from an intuitive description of the task so that anyone could use a robot? What if robots could be better at figuring things out? What if robots could be more adept at interacting with each other and with people? I will describe recent results in automating and customizing the fabrication of robots and enhancing their reasoning and communication capabilities. By enabling on-demand creation of programmable robots, we can begin to imagine a world with one robot for every task.
> Biography: Daniela Rus is the Andrew (1956) and Erna Viterbi Professor of Electrical Engineering and Computer Science and Director of the Computer Science and Artificial Intelligence Laboratory (CSAIL) at MIT. Rus's research interests are in robotics, mobile computing, and big data. The key focus of her research is to develop the science of networked/distributed/collaborative robotics, by asking: how can many machines collaborate to achieve a common goal? Rus is a Class of 2002 MacArthur Fellow, a fellow of ACM, AAAI and IEEE, and a member of the NAE. She earned her PhD in Computer Science from Cornell University. Prior to joining MIT, Rus was a professor in the Computer Science Department at Dartmouth College.

----------


## Airicist

Closing the Ring - Danny Halperin, Tel Aviv University 

Published on May 27, 2015




> Hard versus Easy in Robot Motion Planning: Closing the Ring
> Danny Halperin, Tel Aviv University
> Wednesday, May 27
> 13:50-14:20
> WSCC 6A
> 
> Abstract: Early results in robot motion planning had forecast a bleak future for the field by showing that problems with many degrees of freedom are intractable. Then came sampling-based planners that have been successfully, and often easily, solving a large variety of problems with many degrees of freedom.
> We strive to formally determine what makes a motion-planning problem with many degrees of freedom easy or hard. I'll describe our quest to resolve this (still wide open) problem, and some progress we have made in the context of multi-robot motion planning.
> Biography: Dan Halperin received his Ph.D. in Computer Science from Tel Aviv University. He then spent three years at the Computer Science Robotics Laboratory at Stanford University. In 1996 he joined the Department of Computer Science at Tel Aviv University, where he is currently a full professor and for two years was the department chair. Halperin's main field of research is Computational Geometry and its Applications. A major focus of his work has been in research and development of robust geometric software, principally as part of the CGAL project and library. The application areas he is currently interested in include robotics and automated manufacturing, algorithmic motion planning, and 3D printing.

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous Continuum Manipulation - Jing Xiao, University of North Carolina 

Published on May 27, 2015




> Autonomous Continuum Manipulation
> Jing Xiao, University of North Carolina
> Wednesday, May 27
> 13:50-14:20
> WSCC 6C
> 
> Abstract: Autonomous manipulation remains one of the most challenging tasks for robots, especially in cluttered environments with uncertainty. In this talk, I’ll introduce our related research work in autonomous manipulation using a continuum manipulator. Continuum manipulators are inspired by the invertebrate structures found in nature, such as an elephant trunk or octopus arm. As a continuum manipulator is deformable and passively compliant, it is more apt to work in a cluttered environment. My talk will be focused on autonomous grasping and inspection in real time in cluttered space, with extension to sensing-based autonomous manipulation in unknown environments.
> Biography: Jing Xiao received her Ph.D. degree in Computer, Information, and Control Engineering from the University of Michigan, Ann Arbor, Michigan, USA. She is a Professor of Computer Science, College of Computing and Informatics (CCI), University of North Carolina at Charlotte, USA. She is also the Site Director of the U.S. National Science Foundation (NSF) Industry/University Cooperative Research Center (I/UCRC) on Robots and Sensors for the Human Well-being. She served as the Program Director of the Robotics and Human Augmentation Program at the NSF for two and half years (8/1998-12/2000). Jing Xiao’s research spans robotics, haptics, and intelligent systems. She has recently co-authored a monograph Haptic Rendering for Simulation of Fine Manipulation (Springer) and has over 130 publications in major robotics conferences, journals, and books and holds one patent. Jing Xiao is an IEEE Fellow. She has been elected twice as an AdCom Member of the IEEE Robotics and Automation Society (RAS) and currently serves as the Vice President for Member Activities of RAS.

----------


## Airicist

Making Shakey - Peter Hart, SRI, retired 

Published on May 27, 2015




> Making Shakey
> Peter Hart, SRI, retired
> Wednesday, May 27
> 13:50-14:20
> WSCC 6B
> 
> Abstract: Shakey, the world’s first mobile, intelligent robot, was developed at Stanford Research Institute (now SRI International) between 1966 and 1972. I worked on this project from the day it started until the day it ended (by which time I was the project leader). I’ll describe how the project got launched, how we approached this new world of robotics, what we actually did, and what the consequences have been for current technology and for modern life. Along the way, I’ll describe what the world was like back then, and how people reacted to the first real-world—i.e., non-fictional— robot.
> Biography: Peter Hart has founded or led half a dozen companies and international research centers, and has invented or developed the theory of some of the most widely used procedures in modern computing. His technical writings have been cited over 74,000 times, which according to Google Scholar makes him the most- cited author in Robotics and the sixth most-cited author in Computer Science. He holds over 125 patents, and is a Fellow of the IEEE, the ACM, the AAAI, and the Rensselaer Alumni Association, and is a Member of the SRI Hall of Fame.

----------


## Airicist

Technical Papers from AAAI 2015 and ICRA 2015 

Published on May 27, 2015




> Technical Papers from AAAI 2015 and ICRA 2015
> In an attempt to bring the robotics and AI communities closer together again, the celebration will provide a forum for papers from the most recent robotics and AI flagship conferences. Eight papers from this ICRA 2015 have been selected to be presented alongside eight papers from AAAI 2015. These papers will be presented in the same way all papers at this conference are presented: including a brief oral presentation and an extensive interactive session.

----------


## Airicist

Panel Discussion on the Relationship of AI & Robotics (Partial) 

Published on May 27, 2015




> Unfortunately there was a technical problem and the first part of the panel wasn't recorded. Our deep apologies!
> 
> Panel Discussion on the Relationship of AI & Robotics
> The views of Peter Hart and James Kuffner will differ in many regards. These differences will serve as the starting point for a high-caliber panel discussion. In addition to the two keynote speakers, the panel includes the greats of robotics, vision, and AI:
> Nils Nilsson, together with Peter Hart, was part of the Shakey project and has an early leader in AI; he continues to write monographs, including some of the earliest textbooks on AI.
> Ruzena Bajcsy is one of the early visionaries at the intersection of robotics and vision, having pioneered the active vision paradigm, among many other things.
> Rodney Brooks, the inventor of the subsumption architecture, has caused shifts of tectonic proportions in robotics, both in academia and in industry. He has greatly affected the development of robotics over the last thirty years.
> Manuela Veloso and
> Ben Kuipers both are current prolific and recognized leaders who successfully run research endeavors at the intersection of robotics and AI; they will be able to provide today's perspective on both fields.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Robotics in Education in Africa - Ayorkor Korsah, Ashesi University College 

Published on May 27, 2015




> Robotics in Education in Africa
> Ayorkor Korsah, Ashesi University College
> Wednesday, May 27
> 17:30-18:00
> WSCC 6C
> 
> Abstract: In 2006, a collaboration between Ashesi University College in Ghana and Carnegie Mellon University in the U.S. resulted in the first university-level robotics course to be run in Ghana. At the time, only one high school robotics club in the country was known, and it was not clear how active the club was. Today, there are several educational robotics programs in Ghana, including one that has helped establish robotics clubs in numerous schools in all regions of the country. Gradually, robotics is coming into the consciousness and catching the imagination of the younger generation. This talk discusses the relevance, impact, and prospects of robotics in education in Africa, particularly in countries like Ghana with currently low levels of industrialisation.
> Biography: G. Ayorkor Korsah is an Assistant Professor in the Computer Science Department at Ashesi University College, Ghana, where she teaches courses in programming, data structures and algorithms, and AI robotics. She holds Bachelors and Masters degrees in computers science and engineering from Dartmouth College, and a Ph.D. in Robotics from Carnegie Mellon University. Ayorkor's research and professional interests range from designing algorithms for robot path-planning and team coordination to exploring the role of technology in education in developing communities. In 2012, she co-founded, along with Ken Goldberg, the African Robotics Network (AFRON), aimed at promoting communication and collaborations to enhance robotics- related education, research, and industry on the continent. Along with a team of Ashesi University faculty and students, she also runs the annual Ashesi Innovation Experience (AIX), an enrichment program involving leadership training, design, entrepreneurship and robotics, for high school students.

----------


## Airicist

Imagining a Cloud-enabled Shakey - James Kuffner, Google Research 

Published on May 27, 2015




> Imagining a Cloud-enabled Shakey
> James Kuffner, Google Research
> Wednesday, May 27
> 
> Abstract: High-performance cloud computing has dramatically transformed how individuals and businesses manage data. What if the Shakey project had been developed during the present era of the internet, cloud computing, and modern data centers? This talk explores the technology and legacy of Shakey within the context of Cloud Robotics, and examines the long-term prospects for the future development of robot intelligence based on search, distributed computing, and big data.
> Biography: James Kuffner is an Engineering Director at Google and an Adjunct Associate Professor at the Robotics Institute, Carnegie Mellon University. He received a Ph.D. from the Stanford University Dept. of Computer Science Robotics Laboratory in 1999. He was a Japan Society for the Promotion of Science (JSPS) Postdoctoral Research Fellow at the University of Tokyo working on software and planning algorithms for humanoid robots. He joined the faculty at Carnegie Mellon University's Robotics Institute in 2002. He has published over 100 technical papers and received the Okawa Foundation Award for Young Researchers in 2007.

----------


## Airicist

Taming the Swarm - Radhika Nagpal, Harvard University 

Published on May 27, 2015




> Taming the Swarm
> Radhika Nagpal, Harvard University
> Wednesday, May 27
> 17:30pm-18:00
> WSCC 6A
> 
> Abstract: In nature, groups of thousands to millions of individuals can cooperate to create complex structure purely through local interactions, from cells that develop into complex organisms, to social insects like army ants that self-assemble bridges, rafts, and even nests out of their own bodies. What would it take to create our own artificial collectives of the scale and complexity that nature achieves? In this talk, I will discuss one of our recent and ongoing endeavors - the Kilobot project - a 1024 ("kilo") robot swarm testbed for studying collective intelligence. I will describe some of the challenges for building and programming robot swarms at this scale, and I will discuss how we have used the Kilobot swarm to study collective algorithms inspired by both engineering (e.g. coordinate system formation) and nature (collective transport, self-assembly), and some of the lessons we have learned. Time permitting, I will also share some examples where our work in robotics has led to new work in biology, and some ideas on collectively influencing academic culture. A central theme for all of our work is understanding the global-to-local relationship: how complex and robust collective intelligence can be systematically achieved from large numbers of simple agents.
> Biography: Radhika Nagpal is the Kavli Professor of Computer Science at Harvard University and a core faculty member of the Wyss Institute for Biologically Inspired Engineering. At Harvard, she leads the Self-organizing Systems Research Group and her research interests span computer science, robotics, and biology; recent work includes the Termes robots for collective construction and the Kilobot thousand-robot swarm (Science 2014). She is also the author of a blog article on tenure-track life, and an advocate for a more inclusive and nurturing culture in science. Her awards include the Microsoft New Faculty Fellowship (2005), NSF Career Award (2007), Anita Borg Early Career Award (2010), Radcliffe Fellowship (2012), and most recently, Nature 10 award (2014).

----------


## Airicist

Danica Kragic - Seeing, caging, grasping

Published on May 29, 2015




> Abstract: This talk is going to review our current work on sensor based grasping and caging considering both theoretical foundation and implementation in realistic scenarios. The notion of a caging grasp, which bounds the mobility of an object rather than necessarily immobilizing it completely, has recently received increased interest in robotics. Unlike classical grasp synthesis, where force-closure grasps are determined based on local contact information, the caging condition requires rigorous reasoning about connected components of the free configuration space of positions of an object. In terms of caging, we present a framework for the synthesis and provably correct verification of caging grasps on a class of 3D objects which exhibit geometric features we call `necks' and `forks' as well as demonstrate practical caging on objects that exhibit holes. In terms of grasping, we present a system for integrated grasp synthesis and grasp adaptation based on impedance control and finger gating.
> 
> Biography: Danica Kragic is a Professor at the School of Computer Science and Communication at the Royal Institute of Technology, KTH. She received MSc in Mechanical Engineering from the Technical University of Rijeka, Croatia in 1995 and PhD in Computer Science from KTH in 2001. She has been a visiting researcher at Columbia University, Johns Hopkins University and INRIA Rennes. She is the Director of the Centre for Autonomous Systems. Danica received the 2007 IEEE Robotics and Automation Society Early Academic Career Award. She is a member of the Royal Swedish Academy of Sciences and Young Academy of Sweden. She holds a Honorary Doctorate from the Lappeenranta University of Technology. She chaired IEEE RAS Technical Committee on Computer and Robot Vision and served as an IEEE RAS AdCom member. Her research is in the area of robotics, computer vision and machine learning. In 2012, she received an ERC Starting Grant. Her research is supported by the EU, Knut and Alice Wallenberg Foundation, Swedish Foundation for Strategic Research and Swedish Research Council.

----------


## Airicist

Carme Torras - Clothing assistants: Challenges for robot learning

Published on May 29, 2015




> Abstract: Textile objects pervade human environments and their versatile manipulation by robots would open up a whole range of possibilities, from increasing the autonomy of elderly and disabled people, housekeeping and hospital logistics, to novel automation in the clothing Internet business. Although deformable objects can be accurately rendered and rigid objects efficiently handled, the manipulation of clothing in the real world has proven elusive, because the vast number of degrees of freedom involved in non-rigid deformations leads to unbearable uncertainties in perceptions and action outcomes. Several learning challenges arising in this context will be addressed in the talk, such as garment recognition and pose estimation from rgb-d data, learning human-robot collaboration from demonstrations, safe physical human-robot interaction, reinforcement tuning of skills, and symbolic learning to plan and act. Progress in grasping garments in a task-suitable way and helping people to dress will be showcased.
> 
> Biography: Carme Torras is Research Professor at the Spanish Scientific Research Council (CSIC). She received M.Sc. degrees in Mathematics and Computer Science from the Universitat de Barcelona and the University of Massachusetts, Amherst, respectively, and a Ph.D. degree in Computer Science from the Technical University of Catalonia (UPC). Prof. Torras has published five books and about two hundred papers in the areas of robot kinematics, computer vision, geometric reasoning, machine learning and manipulation planning. She has been local project leader of several European projects in the frontier between AI and Robotics, among which the FP6 IP project “Perception, Action and COgnition through Learning of Object-Action Complexes” (PACO-PLUS), and the FP7 STREP projects “GARdeNIng with a Cognitive System” (GARNICS) and “Intelligent observation and execution of Actions and manipulations” (IntellAct). She was awarded the Narc?s Monturiol Medal of the Generalitat de Catalunya in 2000, and she became ECCAI Fellow in 2007, member of Academia Europaea in 2010, and member of the Royal Academy of Sciences and Arts of Barcelona in 2013. Prof. Torras was IEEE RAS Associate Vice-President for Publication Activities (2012-13) and she is currently Editor of the IEEE Transactions on Robotics.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Highlights from the ICRA 2015 robotics conference in Seattle"

by David Szondy
May 31, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Flying machines: from DUCK robots to flying monkeys - ICRA2016 highlights 1/4

Published on May 8, 2016




> This video shows some of the contributions to ICRA, the largest conference in the field of robotics and automation.
> See http://trailer.icra2016.org for more details about these clips and the other 3 episodes. Papers featured in this video:
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> Duckies can fly, walk, swim and dive. Likewise, this robot is able to fly and walk, by combining the body of a quadrotor, together with passive legs, which are not actively powered. The robot can walk down an inclined surface with its propeller motors turned off, and use the propellers to walk on flat surfaces and to fly.
> 
> * "Dynamic Underactuated Flying-Walking (DUCK) Robot"
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Robots in our daily life - ICRA 2016 highlights 2/4

Published on May 10, 2016




> This robot can effectively iron garments, using a camera to recognize where the wrinkles are. This technique has been successfully tested on pants, shirts, sweaters and fabric.
> 
> * "Multi-Sensor Surface Analysis for Robotic Ironing"
> Yinxiao Li, Xiuhan Hu, Danfei Xu, Yonghao Yue, Eitan Grinspun, Peter K. Allen
> (Columbia University)
> 
> **** 
> 
> This robot used deep learning to obtain a concise representation of the visual scene from raw image pixels. Using these features, the robot learned hand-eye coordination skills such as using spoons and spatulas to scoop objects and moving duckies to their aquatic habitat.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Incredible machines - ICRA 2016 highlights 3/4

Published on May 11, 2016




> Modern 3D printing technologies allow 3D solids and liquids to be printed together, to create mechanisms that are hydraulically actuated. This method allows a complex moving robot to be printed in one piece, and can also be used to print to soft robots.
> 
> "Printable Hydraulics: A Method for Fabricating Robots by 3D Co-Printing Solids and Liquids"
> Robert MacCurdy, Robert Katzschmann, Youbin Kim, Daniela Rus
> MIT
> 
> ***
> 
> This is a novel mechanism for reaching high ceilings. Translation and rotation of the robot tool are achieved through the coordinated motion of the linear actuators at the base.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Mini-micro robots - ICRA highlights 4/4

Published on May 12, 2016




> This robot moves by routing fluid through itself. The modular design allows its size and shape to be changed. The modules can travel separately through confined spaces. Once assembled together, they gain in precision and force, helping them to transport an object. The design could be scaled down to be used in micro medicine.
> 
> * "Modular Hydraulic Propulsion: A Robot that Moves by Routing Fluid Through Itself"
> Matthew J. Doyle, Xinyu Xu, Yue Gu, Fernando Perez-Diaz, Christopher Parrott and Roderich Gro?
> University of Sheffield
> 
> ---
> 
> This is an autonomous robot developed to perform biopsies. The needle on the right is controlled using feedback from ultrasound images, taken from the sensor held by the arm on the left. 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

ICRA 2016 – exhibition floor clips

Published on May 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

ICRA 2016 Robotic Exhibition video compilation

Published on Jun 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

ICRA 2017 Singapore

Published on Jun 3, 2017




> IEEE International Conference on Robotics and Automation


"ICRA 2017 in Singapore: Recap"

by Alejandro Alonso
June 8, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "2017 IEEE International Conference on Robotics and Automation: A summary"

by Michael Milford
June 15, 2017

----------


## Airicist

2018 International Conference on Robotics and Automation (ICRA)

Published on May 28, 2018




> Meet Professor Gordon Wyeth and QUT’s real world robots on show at the 2018 International Conference on Robotics and Automation (ICRA), Brisbane.

----------


## Airicist

Debates on the Future of Robotics Research - ICRA 2020 Workshop

Jun 10, 2020




> A video archive of the live stream that took place on June 5th, 2020
> 
> Chapters:
> 00:00 Introductory Remarks 
> 05:43 Statement on Equity
> 09:09 Debate 1 
> 01:29:35 Debate 2
> 02:52:14 Debate 3
> 04:07:23 Concluding Remarks
> ...


roboticsdebates.org

Article "The future of robotics research: Is there room for debate?"
by Debates on the Future of Robotics Research

January 22, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

ICRA 2022 - Kicking off

May 24, 2022




> The IEEE International Conference on Automation and Robotics, ICRA, is the itinerant flagship conference of the IEEE Robotics and Automation Society, RAS. In its 39th edition, ICRA is being held in the Pennsylvania Convention Center, in  Philadelphia, PA, USA, between May 23 and 27, 2022.


David Garzón Ramos

----------


## Airicist2

ICRA 2022 - Da Robot Funk

May 25, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

ICRA 2022 - Machine lingo

May 26, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

ICRA 2022 - R5 Robot Ready

May 27, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

ICRA 2022 - Pincuyno gears

May 28, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

ICRA 2023 - London, UK

Jun 1, 2022

----------

